# iPhone App for the TiVo S3/HD poll..



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Just interested in knowing how many people would love to have a dedicated iPhone app for their TiVo's to schedule recordings quickly and easily using their iPhones.

For me.. using the iPhone and the internet web page to schedule programs is a royal PIA. The iPhone needs a dedicated app just like DirecTV.

This question doesn't apply to those who don't have an iPhone...

The reason for a simply Yes, Or No.. is either you want the app, or you don't. The other option is for those who don't have an iPhone. Assume the app will be* FREE.*

If you have "Exception" Rules to having an iPhone app. Then vote YES as though those exception that you desire exist.

Thanks

TGC


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Question: Are you just going to www.tivo.com to log in and schedule your recordings?

I use m.tivo.com on my iPhone and it works well for me. There are no graphics, and you can set which DVR (if you have multiple Tivos) to use as your default for recordings scheduled via the site.

I don't disagree that a dedicated Tivo app wouldn't be great, but I'm not sure they're going to develop one.

deb


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

debtoine said:


> Question: Are you just going to www.tivo.com to log in and schedule your recordings?
> 
> I use m.tivo.com on my iPhone and it works well for me. There are no graphics, and you can set which DVR (if you have multiple Tivos) to use as your default for recordings scheduled via the site.
> 
> ...


Yep... Hate it too...

They might.... or some-one else might. Being that DirecTV has had over 1 MILLION downloads of IT's iPhone app to control and schedule shows on their DirecTV DVR's TiVO might step up to the box and do the same thing.

OR.... like I said some one else might as well. All of the CURRENT TiVo remote control apps were developes by someone else as well. Maybe they can do something. Who knows.

Have to start somewhere. Right?

TGC


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Hm. This doesn't already exist? I have a Blackberry and there is a Tivo scheduler app for that -- I guess I just assumed we got it second, like we always do...

If I owned an iPhone, I would be lobbying for this. The BB scheduler app is very useful.

EDIT: yes, it is an official Tivo app, and yes, it is free.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I think they outsourced the TiVo mobile site so they wouldn't have to create a mobile app for every phone out there.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

It would be nice, but I can do what I need from the Tivo mobile site.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

While something official from TiVo would be nice, i.TV works for us.


----------



## snagitseven (Jul 8, 2009)

brettatk said:


> It would be nice, but I can do what I need from the Tivo mobile site.


Agree. It fits the iPhone just fine.


----------



## gnordy (Aug 8, 2006)

The current m.tivo.com works for me, but it would be nice to see scheduled recordings.


----------



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, I use i.TV as well. It's clunky, but it gives me Netflix and Tivo all in one app. Plus movie and tv listings.


----------



## SJPstl (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow! I'm with Revolutionary. I thought this already existed. I, too, have the Blackberry app. This might be the first time in history there was a Blackberry app before an iPhone app!


----------



## SiPaolo (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been using DVR Remote as a supplementary TIVO remote for months. It integrates the mobile tivo site which is a bit cludgy, but otherwise is pretty sweet. I'm unaffiliated, but have been impressed. There's a blurb here. It's better than it was when I bought it. Works great with my series 3.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I use i.TV for this as well.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

gnordy said:


> The current m.tivo.com works for me, but it would be nice to see scheduled recordings.


I hate haveing to use the stupid browser in the iPhone. Suffice it to say. I can't stand any of the "web page" based support. Text is to small and hard for me to read. Yes I can two finger zoom. But thats really a PIA.

An iPhone app would be a much better interface and would compete better with DirecTV's units.

TGC

P.S. remember one of the main benefits, reasons alot of people get an iPhone is for the APPS. 90% of all the apps available for the iPhone could be done via HTML5 and the use of Safari. However, the benifit of having an APP is you get an ICON as well as other added simplicities. Good Apps, will almost always be better then their HTML5 equivlant.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TexasGrillChef said:


> However, the benifit of having an APP is you get an ICON as well as other added simplicities. Good Apps, will almost always be better then their HTML5 equivlant.


You can very easily put an icon for the TiVo mobile webpage on your iPhone. You can do that for any webpage.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I find the m.tivo site to be awful to navigate and the search function frequently fails to return results even when I match the title exactly. First they need to get the search engine improved and then I would love an iphone app.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Well as of 1:52pm CST on Feb 4th, 2010.

The following appears to be the trend...

77&#37; want an iPhone app, only 2% of those who have an iPhone don't, & of course 20% of users of TiVo's don't have an iPhone. Of course that leaves about a 3% error rate. As well as those who don't make use of this forum, &/or didn't answer this poll.

However... I have found that these polls can SOMETIMES be fairly accurate with regards to some issues. 

We will see as more people are polled.

I still want an iPhone app...

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

David Platt said:


> You can very easily put an icon for the TiVo mobile webpage on your iPhone. You can do that for any webpage.


Well of course you can.... But how can you change the icon to that of a nice little "TiVo guy?". I could be wrong, but I think all the "icons" for wep page links you create on the iPhone are the same aren't they?

TGC


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Well of course you can.... But how can you change the icon to that of a nice little "TiVo guy?". I could be wrong, but I think all the "icons" for wep page links you create on the iPhone are the same aren't they?
> 
> TGC


I wasn't sure, it's been so long since I added a web page link to my homescreen but I tested it out. Yep, there's the Tivo Guy:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

brettatk said:


> I wasn't sure, it's been so long since I added a web page link to my homescreen but I tested it out. Yep, there's the Tivo Guy


It looks like your iPhone is jailbroken. I'm not sure if you can change the icon for a web clip on the springboard of a "regular" iPhone. I know I can do it with the iPhone Configuration Utility I use for the corporate devices I manage, but not sure how else to do it.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

windracer said:


> It looks like your iPhone is jailbroken. I'm not sure if you can change the icon for a web clip on the springboard of a "regular" iPhone. I know I can do it with the iPhone Configuration Utility I use for the corporate devices I manage, but not sure how else to do it.


Yes, I am jailbroken but I didn't change the icon. That is the way it showed up after choosing "Add to Home Screen" from Safari. I would think it would do the same regardless of whether it's jailbroken.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You're right.










I've only had an iPhone for two months and hadn't actually created a springboard icon for a web page except for the config utility.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

There's a tag that can be added to the HTML to create an icon for use on iTouch/iPhone (I've done it on a site, and you can Google for the instructions). Basically the same concept that's used for the favicon you see on many pages nowadays. Most likely, TiVo specified an icon of the TiVo Guy using that tag.


----------



## taggert (Oct 22, 2005)

I know this is not what people were asking, but if you have an iPhone there is a program called DVRemote that will allow you to control your Series 3 HD TiVo (not sure if it is compatible with other models) as a remote. You cannot change recordings, there is a link in the app to the TiVo website to do that. It has the ability to create bookmarks with your favorite channels, it will also allow you to see what is on your other TiVo's. Its a cheap app and pretty cool, and since my son steals the remote and hides it this saves me a lot of time from finding it!

Also it has the ability for a keyboard so if you are searching, adding new season passes, youtube, etc you can type a lot faster on the iphone than you can on the TiVo remote!


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

taggert said:


> I know this is not what people were asking, but if you have an iPhone there is a program called DVRemote that will allow you to control your Series 3 HD TiVo (not sure if it is compatible with other models) as a remote. You cannot change recordings, there is a link in the app to the TiVo website to do that. It has the ability to create bookmarks with your favorite channels, it will also allow you to see what is on your other TiVo's. Its a cheap app and pretty cool, and since my son steals the remote and hides it this saves me a lot of time from finding it!
> 
> Also it has the ability for a keyboard so if you are searching, adding new season passes, youtube, etc you can type a lot faster on the iphone than you can on the TiVo remote!


Yeah I simply love that app. It is a very well designed app for our TiVo. I just wish more of my home entertainment equipment could have this type of functionality. The Yamaha receivers are suppose to have this. Who knows maybe more in the futre.

TGC


----------



## h0mi (Dec 29, 2007)

For some reason http://m.tivo.com is nowhere near as useful for me as http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do would be. I can't even seem to get a simple guide on the mobile page like i can on the regular tivo page I linked.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

h0mi said:


> For some reason http://m.tivo.com is nowhere near as useful for me as http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/tvlistings.do would be. I can't even seem to get a simple guide on the mobile page like i can on the regular tivo page I linked.


So does that mean you would like a dedicated iPhone app. Providing of course that it be a quality app?

TGC


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I voted no because I find m.TiVo.com fills the bill quite well for now, and would much rather see things that have gone unimplemented addressed before face-lifting something that already works.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

m.tivo.com just doesn't work. the only time i use it is for sporting events because i have my season passes for everything else. games just don't show up and i have to search for it under the sport itself and then scroll through pages of that sport to try and find the specific game. (i.e. search:college basketball because searching louisville and/or syracuse won't find [email protected] bball.) 

i want an app. i.tv is alright but it does almost too much. i would even pay for a good dedicated tivo app. i even check the app store every once in awhile for it.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bigpatky said:


> m.tivo.com just doesn't work. the only time i use it is for sporting events because i have my season passes for everything else. games just don't show up and i have to search for it under the sport itself and then scroll through pages of that sport to try and find the specific game. (i.e. search:college basketball because searching louisville and/or syracuse won't find [email protected] bball.)
> 
> i want an app. i.tv is alright but it does almost too much. i would even pay for a good dedicated tivo app. i even check the app store every once in awhile for it.


Since starting this thread I have given m.tivo.com a try. It works. Just doesnt' work to well. Especially if you need reading glasses and you have oversized fingers!

It needs LOTS of improvement. Plus if you have ever seen the AT&T Uverse app work with their DVR's &/or DirecTV's deddicated iPhone app. You will see that the functionality of their apps is FAR BETTER than what even m.Tivo.com or even i.TV has to offer. Far surperior.

TGC


----------



## rallykeeper (Oct 30, 2009)

[Edit: Meant that TiVo App already exists.]

i.TV works just fine and already exists. It's been around since the first days of iPhone apps.

It has full guide information. From the guide, you can select the program. From the Watch tab of the program description, you have the following options:

Downloads
Netflix
Streams
Upcoming
TiVo Record
Remote
Alerts

Both TiVo Record and Remote help out with TiVo. After you initially set-up your TiVo, it's fairly easy to add recordings. I do prefer DVR Remote to i.TV, though, for simple remote control of my Series 3's.

While it started out pretty rough and it's not yet perfect, the i.TV app works fairly well.

Heck, it's sometimes a more convenient way of scheduling recordings -- even when you otherwise have access to your computer (it's faster) or your TiVo (you don't have to interrupt your current program). For example, I"m away from home and I just scheduled a recording of tonight's Winter Olympics coverage in less than 30 seconds.

For the record, I have no affiliation with i.TV -- I'm just an iPhone addict.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

rallykeeper said:


> [Edit: Meant that TiVo App already exists.]
> 
> i.TV works just fine and already exists. It's been around since the first days of iPhone apps.
> 
> ...


But does it work when your *NOT* at home and only on 3G coverage?

TGC


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TexasGrillChef said:


> But does it work when your *NOT* at home and only on 3G coverage?


The scheduling stuff works, but not the remote feature.


----------



## rallykeeper (Oct 30, 2009)

I should also add that i.TV Remote function only works with TiVo HD/HD XL and not Series 3. 

Again, 3G/2G scheduling works great and is fairly fast.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

rallykeeper said:


> I should also add that i.TV Remote function only works with TiVo HD/HD XL and not Series 3.


Works fine with my S3. I think you meant the S2.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Well then i.TV doesn't do me any good because I have a Series 3! LOL

Again... a true dedicated iPHone app would still be BETTER than m.Tivo.com or i.TV.

The other thing is, even if m.Tivo.com, i.TV were to work, & the other TiVo Remote app were to work well. Why not a TiVo dedicated app.

Think about GPS mapping/routing available for the iPhone. You have more than one app to choose from for GPS capability. You can get Garmin's app, Magellens app, TomTom's App, AT&T Navigator app.... the list goes on & on.

There are a dozen or more apps to read PDF files, or Microsoft Office docs, with almost everything on the iPhone you have more that one app to choose from for the functionality.

So why not for a TiVo?

BTW of those being polled that claim to have an iPhone. More than 80&#37; of those being polled that own an iPhone want a dedicated iPhone app.

TGC


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

i.TV works pretty good for me. If you go through the hassle of adding and deleting channels on the tivo and in the app so that they match, and set up the app with your tivo.com information, you've got a nice guide on the iPhone and an easy tap to record capability.

Tivo will probably build an app and it will duplicate the function of the peanut remote too and probably let you watch what is recorded on your tivo on the iphone and/or home computer. Some amazing stuff is in the pipe so don't be surprised.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

The i.TV iPhone app works just fine for controlling a TiVo remotely, but so far I haven't been able to get it to recognize more than one TiVo, and I have several in the house. Even if multiple TiVos are enabled for "Network Remote Control", only a single unit shows up in the i.TV app.

Has anyone here been able to use this app to control more than a single S3 or TiVo HD on the same LAN?

I'm speaking about controlling the unit itself (a replacement for the TiVo remote), not about remote scheduling. Having this would be very useful because, though I can easily send the TiVo's video to a remote location, I currently have no good solution for truly-remote remote control. The i.TV app would be a fine solution (works via WiFi on my LAN) if it could be used with more than a single unit.


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion to use i.TV. I had actually forgotten why I downloaded it. I just configured the remote feature for my S3 - kind of cool when you can't find the peanut. It took me a few minutes to figure out how to use i.TV to record. The ony way I could figure out was from the channel list of what's on, selecting the show and then it was pretty easy from there. Regardless, it is easier than m.tivo.com. 

For those few of us that have Sling Box (I have the original one, which despite all the disclaimers works just fine - I really hope it stays that way), now that we can access via 3G vs. WiFi, I still think that utilizing SlingPlayer is faster and simpler. SlingPlayer is used to watch TV on your iPhone as well as any other internet connected computer. It allows for you to control your TV too, which includes all the functionality available via the remote. I will say that the iPhone version is less user friendly than the version I used on my Treos, I still like it better than i.TV. I would argue that Sling Box is one of the most under utilized inventions of all times and makes a superb companion for TiVo. I cannot speak to cable company dvrs as I have not had one since I got my first S2 TiVo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

rrg said:


> Has anyone here been able to use this app to control more than a single S3 or TiVo HD on the same LAN?


Yep, it works fine for me with my THD and S3. When you're on the remote screen, just swipe left or right to switch remotes.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh, man. Of course. Why didn't I think of that? It's not like I haven't used other iPhone apps.

Works perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

rrg said:


> The i.TV iPhone app works just fine for controlling a TiVo remotely, but so far I haven't been able to get it to recognize more than one TiVo, and I have several in the house. Even if multiple TiVos are enabled for "Network Remote Control", only a single unit shows up in the i.TV app.
> 
> Has anyone here been able to use this app to control more than a single S3 or TiVo HD on the same LAN?


Absolutely. I've got three networked TiVo's that I can independently control with i.TV over my wifi. They each get their own labeled page to identify which unit you're currently controlling. Changing which unit you're controlling is as easy as swiping your finger left or right.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm trying out the latest version of i.TV (as of this date) and have a major problem with its TiVo recording scheduling function. When I try to schedule the HD version of a program (e.g., on TCMHD, ch 1276) it actually schedules the SD version of the program (e.g., on TCM, ch 64). It is displaying the correct channel # at the time I tap the Record button. I've reported this to their support. When I schedule from the TiVo web site this problem doesn't occur.

Also, their FAQ says there should be a TiVo logo next to the star rating that you tap to schedule the recording -- not there. (I have to tap the Watch button to get to where I can schedule the TiVo.)


----------

